

Paris Geothermal Boom Brings Deep Drilling to Crowded Suburbs - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-01/paris-geothermal-boom-brings-deep-drilling-to-crowded-suburbs

======
cju
I live nearby Bagneux, one of the cities mentioned in the article. People who
are living near the drilling location are complaining a lot due to the noise
and vibrations. It seems the drilling has to be performed continuously (24/7)
so it's impossible to sleep or even live quietly. The company is paying hotel
nights for many inhabitants.

~~~
danmaz74
Did they say how long the drilling operation should last?

~~~
cju
4 months to go 1800m deep. It's now finished. Total cost of the project is
34M€ (11M€ just for the drilling).

[http://www.constructioncayola.com/reseaux/article/2014/12/15...](http://www.constructioncayola.com/reseaux/article/2014/12/15/96367/hautsdeseine-
forage-geothermique-bagneux.php)

